# She ate them, I think...



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My doe Spot had her babies the other day(April 7th). I waited until they were 3 days old and counted them and have been handling them daily since then.
Well today when I went to get them out, there was only 4 out of 7. I looked and looked. I cant find them any where in the cage.
Yesterday they all were there and were doing fine.
Theres no sign of blood, but theres no sign of them either.

What could of happened?


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

She did probably cannibalize them. When this happens, there is very little, if any evidence of the act itself.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I figured she did, but I dont know why. She's been a great mom to them. She covers them up when ever I go to feed her,etc.
As long as she doesnt eat the other 4, then its ok.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

windyhill, you'll never know why, but I figure those little things must be awfully dang tasty.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They must be,lol.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering about this also as I have had 2 litters eaten. If I have a rabbit due I give her a bit of banana as the theory is it is high in potassium and will boost her levels and hopefully prevent cannibalism and so far it has worked for me. I did wonder if it is worth trying with the mice?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My mousies get dried banana a couple of times a week; they love it!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

moustress said:


> but I figure those little things must be awfully dang tasty.


I'm sorry but I had to laugh when I read this!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------

